# Nice Venison Roast



## link (Nov 30, 2015)

I got lucky this year and was able to get a deer so the first order of business is to smoke one of the roasts.

Since a full smoker is a happy smoker I decided to do some leg quarters as well.

All was smoked in my MES 30 at 275° with Mesquite pellets all rubbed with Jeff's Rub. Total time a little more than 3 hours.

The roast was awesome and the chicken was as well. 

Ready for the smoker













20151129_150001_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 30, 2015






All loaded up. (A-Maze-N Tube not in yet)













20151129_150130_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 30, 2015






Chicken all cut up













20151129_171949_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 30, 2015






Roast all sliced up













20151129_172000_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 30, 2015






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks good. What temp did you take the roast to?


----------



## link (Nov 30, 2015)

I took the roast to 140° and then let it rest for about 20 min. came out very nice.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 30, 2015)

Bird and buck!  Not a bad combination at all.  I love smoked venison and like you, well done is NOT an option!

Since the bride had back surgery, my hunting season is gone!  Not going to leave her for extended periods.  Luckily I have several guys here at work that hunt, so I'll get a hind quarter or 2 this year, and I plan to do the same thing you did!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 30, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Since the bride had back surgery, my hunting season is gone!


I feel your pain on that one. My daughter was born during hunting season two years ago and then last year my wife had knee surgery so my hunting was pretty limited.


----------



## link (Nov 30, 2015)

Hope your bride is feeling better and up and around. I missed all of bow season due to my work schedule this year so my wife was OK with me disappearing for 4 days during riffle.Those are some nice guys you work with.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 30, 2015)

Life does get in the way of hunting and fishing now and then, but looking back on it, I wouldn't change it!

She's doing better for sure, improving each day.  Still a few months to go, but she assures me that we'll be on the boat by spring.


----------

